#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Denon DN HC4500

## FHE

Hallo
Ik heb sinds deze week de Denon controller (dn-hc4500) in mijn bezit. Maar ik krijg de contoller/software - pcdj rflex le, niet aan de gang. Nadat alles is geinstalleerd kan ik alleen maar een track of map importeren en vervolgens kan ik verder niets alle opties in de software zijn lichtgrijs en kunnen niet aangeklikt worden.

Heeft er iemand enig idee waar dit aan kan liggen?
P.s. al op twee verschillende computers geprobeerd.

Groet FH

----------


## tididi

> Hallo
> Ik heb sinds deze week de Denon controller (dn-hc4500) in mijn bezit. Maar ik krijg de contoller/software - pcdj rflex le, niet aan de gang. Nadat alles is geinstalleerd kan ik alleen maar een track of map importeren en vervolgens kan ik verder niets alle opties in de software zijn lichtgrijs en kunnen niet aangeklikt worden.
> 
> Heeft er iemand enig idee waar dit aan kan liggen?
> P.s. al op twee verschillende computers geprobeerd.
> 
> Groet FH



het kan zijn dat je je harde schijf in een ander format heb 
voor de meeste controllers van nu is het zo dat als je alle mogelijkheden wil hebben je de harde schijf in fat32 moet hebben 
bij ntsf kan je maar een klein aantal mogelijkheden gebruiken

dit moet in de gebruiksaanwijzing staan wat het beste fomat moet zijn
succes ermee

----------


## FHE

> het kan zijn dat je je harde schijf in een ander format heb 
> voor de meeste controllers van nu is het zo dat als je alle mogelijkheden wil hebben je de harde schijf in fat32 moet hebben 
> bij ntsf kan je maar een klein aantal mogelijkheden gebruiken
> 
> dit moet in de gebruiksaanwijzing staan wat het beste fomat moet zijn
> succes ermee



Oke
bedankt voor je tip, ik ga even zoeken of dit mij kan helpen.

Dankje P.J.

Groet FH

----------


## FHE

Oke ik heb gezocht in de gebruiks aanwijzingen.
Maar kan nergens vinden of je de harde schijf in fat32 moet hebben of in  ntsf.
Bij mij is het ntsf.

Als er iemand weet of DN-HC4500  fat32 of ntsf nodig heeft, hoor ik het heel graag.

Alvast bedankt
F H

----------


## JeroenVDV

Beste tididi, het gaat hier over een MIDI-controller in combinatie met PC-software. Met dit hele verhaal heeft NTFS of FAT32 dus niets van doen, dat gaat alleen op voor stand-alone USB-players waarbij je een externe harddisk of USB-stick op het apparaat aansluit.

----------


## tididi

> Beste tididi, het gaat hier over een MIDI-controller in combinatie met PC-software. Met dit hele verhaal heeft NTFS of FAT32 dus niets van doen, dat gaat alleen op voor stand-alone USB-players waarbij je een externe harddisk of USB-stick op het apparaat aansluit.



oo sorry ik had alleen het usb controller verhaal gezien 

misschien dat je wat kan vinden hier | AboutDJ | - Home
daar staat iets op over ssl supportbij deze controller

----------


## FHE

oke
bedankt Jeroen voor je reactie, ik zoek nog verder wat het probleem kan zijn.

Groet F.H.

----------


## Dj Echelpee

Kijk eens op het forum van pcdj: message.pcdj.com

als ik me niet vergis was er tijdje geleden een topic over jouw vraag.

Bij de hc4500 krijg je PCDJ Reflex *LE*. -> een gestripte versie van Reflex (de volledige versie is nog niet verkrijgbaar). 

De LE bij de HC4500 wordt trouwens de "denon" versie van Reflex genoemd. Je hebt enkel de functies die door de controller bedienbaar zijn. De rest zit er gewoon niet in. Dus geen zoekfunctie, geen playlists maken, geen cuepoints saven...

Zie het maar als een probeerseltje van Reflex.

----------


## FHE

Ik heb hem vandaag retour gestuurd en J & H gaat kijken of hun hem wel aan de praat krijgen.
\
Dus dat wordt afwachten

FHE

----------


## marcel

> Kijk eens op het forum van pcdj: message.pcdj.com
> 
> als ik me niet vergis was er tijdje geleden een topic over jouw vraag.
> 
> Bij de hc4500 krijg je PCDJ Reflex *LE*. -> een gestripte versie van Reflex (de volledige versie is nog niet verkrijgbaar). 
> 
> De LE bij de HC4500 wordt trouwens de "denon" versie van Reflex genoemd. Je hebt enkel de functies die door de controller bedienbaar zijn. De rest zit er gewoon niet in. Dus geen zoekfunctie, geen playlists maken, geen cuepoints saven...
> 
> Zie het maar als een probeerseltje van Reflex.



Ik sluit me hier helemaal bij aan.

De meegeleverde software bij de HC4500 stelt eigenlijks helemaal niets voor. Het is een dusdanig uitgeklede versie van de nieuwe PCDJ Reflex software, dat je je afvraagt wat het nut is om deze mee te leveren. waarschijnlijk zal het bedoeld zijn als lokkertje voor PCDJ reflex.

Als je de HC4500 koopt, hou er dan goed rekening mee dat er nog een bedrag tussen de 200 en 300 euro bijkomt voor een beetje fatsoenlijk bruikbare software.

Afgaande op het verhaal dat alle opties 'lichtgrijs' zijn weer gegeven, ga ik er van uit dat het nu gewoon 'werkt' zoals het bedoeld is.

Marcel

----------


## Dj Echelpee

Klopt helemaal. De grijze velden zijn gewoon niet geactiveerd in LE, wat niet wil zeggen dat de software niet werkt. Je kan LE uitsluitend bedienen via de controller (niet via keyboard of muis!).

Dat betekent dus ook dat alle andere functies van Reflex gewoon uitstaan in LE.

Wat de kosten voor aanschaf van de full version betreft: neem contact op met je dealer, want PCDJ klanten krijgen korting. Als PCDJ klant zou je maar een 200 USD betalen voor de volledige versie. Trouwens, wanneer je een controller met LE hebt, word je aanzien als PCDJ klant.

Hier is al veel discussie over geweest op het PCDJ forum.

----------


## Marcel1971

Heb hem gisteren ook in huis gehaald, je zou volgens de denon site van je dealer een unlockcode krijgen om de probeerversie te unlocken.

Verder moet je dus inderdaad de volledige versie nog kopen om alles te gbruiken wat je er mee kan, deze volledige versie komt neer op zo'n 160 euro (incl korting) maar die is nog niet leverbaar.... Slecht van Denon om eerst de hardware te verkopen/uit te leveren zonder dat daar een goede software voor te krijgen is. Verder staat dat er met een upgrade van de controller deze controller met diverse andere progjes te gebuiken is echter kan ik nergens die upgrade vinden/downloaden.

Denk dat ik hem terug naar de dealer stuur als deze nu niets voor me kan betekenen.

----------


## Dj Echelpee

Ik zou hem nou niet meteen terug sturen.

Ze bedoelen daarmee dat de controller niet alleen met Reflex werkt. Je kan hem ook doen werken met Serato of met PCDJ VJ. 

De midi maps zijn via het Denon forum (Denon DJ Forums :: dn-s3500, dn-s5000, dn-x1500, dn-s1000) of het PCDJ forum te vinden (message.pcdj.com)

Anderzijds, ik wacht wel even op Reflex om hem te kopen.  :Wink:

----------


## De Geluidsman

Ik heb m inmiddels ook terug gebracht 
Ik ben 3 avonden bezig geweest , met allerlij updates in de weer geweest
ik heb het opgegeven.

Denon Moet niet denken dat iedereen midi/software specialist is.

Als je een apparaat van dat soort formaat koopt moet het gewoon een kwestie zijn van driver en software installeren en gaan met die banaan.

Ik heb nu maar een DAC-2 besteld voor bij mijn pcdj red.

Misschien dat er volgend jaar een oplossing komt voor de denon.  :Frown:

----------


## JeroenVDV

YouTube - Denon HC4500 + BPM Studio

----------


## DJ nn

Heeft iemand daar al ervaring mee ? (icm BPM Studio?)
Lijkt me leuk alternatief voor de BPM-controllers (die veeeeeeel duurder zijn)
want hier kan je ook de BU 4500 CD-unit aan hangen, dus dan heb je ineens goede CD-speler.

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## bottelnek

Heb hem gisteren voor de eerste maal op een fuif gebruikt. ( 7 uur aan een stuk door) zonder probleem, nooit vast gelopen.
Werkt prima zoals andere reeds gezegd werkt hij enkel met de controler.
Hij werkt zowel op MAC als op PC, zonder veel problemen geïnstalleerd op 1,2,3. Hij werkt ook met PCDJ VJ maar dan enkel op PC, maar hier bleef mijn computer wel geregeld vast zitten.
Maar met PCDJ VJ zijn de mogelijkheden wel beperkt.
Ik draai nu al 8 jaar met PCDJ red vrm en al 2 jaar met de DAC controller 3.
De DENON HC-4500 is wel de top, veel meer mogelijkheden geen probleem meer van geluidskaart, de kwaliteit is veel beter.
Het verhaal van BMP klopt biet dit werkt momenteel nog niet.
heb het uitgeprobeerd.
De probeer versie van REFLEX is maar 30 dagen geldig u moet dan een unlock-code aanschaffen van 80 euro die je kan aftrekken van de full-versie die +/- 200 euro gaat kosten. (zie Fracktone)   :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Zijn er ook dj's die de HC4500 gebruiken in cominatie met virtual dj?

----------


## DJ nn

> ...
> Het verhaal van BPM klopt niet dit werkt momenteel nog niet.
> heb het uitgeprobeerd.
> ...



Op het nederlandse BPM forum zei de mod dat het filmpje wel klopt (dus het werkt wel)
Maar hij wou er nog niets meer over zeggen...

Welke versie van BPM heb je getest ? (er zou een midi-versie zijn)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Rolandino

ik he hemzelf ook gehad en binnen een week weer retour gedaan ! Ding is op een normale manier niet aan de praat gekregen nu overgegaan naar Cortex en ja hoor een hele verbetering.

Zo blijit wel weer dat Denon een HIFI merk is zeker nu het bij MArantz in de garantie valt.

Geef mij maar pioneer en HD Cortex betrouwbaar en uit doos werkend.

----------


## fracktone

> Zijn er ook dj's die de HC4500 gebruiken in cominatie met virtual dj?



Virtual DJ, PCDJ VJ en Numark Cue zijn/is voor 90% hetzelfde programma.
Voor allen geld dat de "Native support" nog te wensen overlaat maar de HC-4500 prima met de MIDI drivers te gebruiken is.

Het probleem is dat de controller de programma's na enkele nummers laat vastlopen (Dit gebeurt overigens niet bij Reflex, het kan dus wel goed). Enkele gebruikers hebben onlangs echter ontdekt dat dit te voorkomen/verhelpen is door de HC-4500 aan te zetten voordat de PC wordt opgestart. 
Of dit in alle gevallen de oplossing is is mij niet bekend. Ik weet in iedergeval wel dat enkele gebruikers op deze manier zonder problemen enkele uren achter elkaar door kunnen draaien.

Zelf ben ik een groot voorstander van de MIDI drivers. Hiermee kun je de controller zelf zo instellen als dat jij hem wilt hebben. Het programmeren is erg makkelijk (druk op de knop en selecteer de functie die jij onder die knop wilt hebben) en er zijn ook al complete MIDI preset templates verkrijgbaar. Met behulp van het MIDI OX programma kun je ook met de MIDI drivers alle verlichting van de controller aansturen. Text op de display's is op dit moment echter nog niet mogelijk.

----------


## Roeltej

Is er ondertussen al wat verbetering wbt dit apparaat, begrijp dat je hoop programma's kan aansturen met midi, maar ik wil ook gebruik maken van de displays... reflex is nog maar de vraag of het ooit uitkomt en f het bruikbaar is voor drive-in gebruik...
Paar andere programmatjes zijn leuk voor de huiskamerdj... 

zoeken nl interessant alternatief voor pcdj red + dac2, software crashed me te vaak... en enige serieuze alternatief is op het moment bpm studio met rcp1001

----------


## Dimi

of djdecks, full native support voor slechts 39 euro :Smile:  Programma heb ik al een tijdje icm een BCD2000, ik ga sparen voor een HC4500. Je kunt een volledig werkende trial (max. 35 minuten werkend) downloaden van zijn site. Probeer het eens zou ik zeggen.

----------


## Roeltej

kheb screenshots gezien... vind het iets teveel mickey mouse programma, zoals zoveel dj programma's.. hou er ook niet van om halve draaitafels in beeld te hebben, interface ala pcdj/bpm vind ik nog fijnste werken.

----------


## Dimi

dan download je toch één van de skins, installeren en klaar. Kan zelfs de meest grote computer-noob voor elkaar kriigen. Zoiets als dit bv 

Kijk anders zelf eens naar de positieve reacties die het programma krijgt op de denondjforums.

----------


## Roeltej

dat bedoel ik, s me veel te druk... skin van pcdj red is nog vrij rustig, niet gek veel knoppen, playlist lekker overzichtelijk... 

hou voor drive-in niet van die vele kleurtjes en vele mogelijkheden

----------


## Dimi

sja, dan wacht je op reflex als 'ie ooit uitkomt (dat ziet er helemaal niet uit) en kost een hoop knaken meer. Of je gaat meteen voor BPM studio, kan natuurlijk ook. Maar de looks zou wel het laatste zijn waar ik me echt zorgen over zou maken en als je je een beetje verdiept kun je zo uitvinden hoe je alles naar smaak kan skinnen (geen idee of dat met de duurdere paketten ook kan). En er zijn er wel meer te downloaden, ik gebruik zelf nu de skin die bij de BCD2000 past.
. 

Maargoed, ik weet niet wat je budget is en wat je er aan uit wilt geven. Ik denk alleen als je de reacties van de HC4500 gebruikers leest dat je niks vind aan software dat ook maar enigzins in de buurt van de prijs van djdecks kan komen, laat staan de support die de maker er van geeft. Maar we dwalen af van het eigenlijke onderwerp :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Heb jij deze controller al en bevalt het goed?

----------


## dj jeanke

hoi goed nieuws voor de hc 4500 gebruikers denon heeft een nieuwe firmware
update uit gebracht voor de hc 4500 deze lost alle problemen op die er waren 
met vdj en pcdj vj de programmas hebben nu volledige native suport met de controler

----------


## dj kevin kd

iemand enig idee of de hc 4500 werk op de pcdj red vrm??

werk al jaar met de red vrm en is super.
behalve die dac 2 controller , die is een ramp.
super slechte kwaliteit.

de druk schakkelaars al allemaal moeten vervangen .
de stroom ingang komt vaak los binnen in.

deze zijn iedentiek als de jbsystems cd spelers cd 570.
duss... w

wil me andere controller aanschaffen. ofwal die dac 3 ma weet niet of dit gelijk is kwa makelij als die dac 2 .

de numark dmc 2 spreekt me ook aan maar weet niet of deze perfect kan draaien met de pcdj RED vrm.

en zelfde voor die Hc 4500 weet ik ook niet echt veel over in  combinatie met de red vrm.

grtzzz

----------


## dj jeanke

sorry maar voor je pcdj red vrm zal je niet veel keuze hebben 
zowel de numark dmc 2 en de hc 4500 ondersteunen pcdj red vrm niet
pcdj red vrm werkt wel met de dmc 1 , dac 2, dac 3 maar deze zijn alle 3
niet goed van kwaliteit denk dat je better overschakelt naar nieuwe 
software zoals pcdj reflex of dex deze gaan wel compatible zijn met de 
denon hc 4500 en de numark dmc 2 ook vdj werkt fijn met de hc4500
numark ceu is ook een leuk programa werkt zeer fijn met dmc 2 wel ff opletten 
cue werkt niet met hc 4500 verder heb je ook nog het programa dj decks dat ook werkt 
met de hc 4500

----------


## dj kevin kd

hey.

is er geen mogelijk via dat midi gedoe daar bij de  pcdj red vrm versie 7.3
 zodat ik alle functies kan toe wijzen.

of gaat dit niet ?

gegroet

----------


## moderator

Kevin,

De REDVRM werkt het best met de DA3 controler.

De HC4500 is net op de markt en ontwikkeld voor de nieuwere software pakketten.
Haal van de pcdj site een demo van PCDJ DEX, dat werkt prima met de HC4500

----------


## tork

Ik heb de hc4500 met  ''oude" vertrouwde BPM Studio geprobeert.

Werkt prima, 

T.

----------


## Dimi

> denk dat je better overschakelt naar nieuwe 
> software zoals pcdj reflex of dex deze gaan wel compatible zijn met de 
> denon hc 4500 ....
> verder heb je ook nog het programa dj decks dat ook werkt 
> met de hc 4500



PCDJ DEX = djdecks :Wink:  klinkt ook bijna zelfde!

----------


## dj kevin kd

hoi

ik heb me deze week cue dj aangeschaft samen met de dmc2.

ziet er echt leuk uit.
alleen al de kwaliteit van de dmc 2 van numark geeft me overtuigd.

ik was heel tevrede over de pcdj vrm software.

de dmc 2 geeft me kunnen overtuigen over te schakkelen naar cue.
cue lijkt me eerste zicht leuk n.
iets on overzichtelijk.
maar heb al enkele skins gevonden.

Momenteel heb ik nog de cue le.
Maar zou me de volledige versie aanschaffen.
zodat ik ook andere skins kan loaden.
om het iets overzichtelijk te maken.

mensen met ervaring over cue dj laat maar iets weten
gegrtoe

----------


## Dimi

weet je zeker dat je voor Cue wilt gaan? Heb je gezien wat ze aan hardwarespecs opgeven?? :EEK!: 

*Recommended System Configurations*
*PC:*

[LIST][*]Windows XP/Vista[*]P4 3 GhZ computer[*]DirectX Video Card such as: Nvidia Geforce 6600 or higher or ATI 9800 or higher[*]Sound card with multiple sets of outputs (like the Numark DJio)[*]1 GB RAM[*]Available USB port (USB 2.0)[*]200 MB free on the hard-drive[/LIST]
*Mac:*

[LIST][*]Mac OSX 10.4.7 or higher[*]Mac/Intel Core Duo 2.0 GHz or higher[*]Sound card with multiple sets of outputs (like the Numark DJio)[*]1 GB RAM of higher[*]Available USB port (USB 2.0)[*]200 MB free on the hard-drive[/LIST]Dat is wel heel erg zwaar naar mijn idee!

Maar je kunt toch een 20 dagen trial downloaden van de Numark site of kun je dan nog niet alles doen met skins enzo? En wat kost Cue?

----------


## dj kevin kd

> weet je zeker dat je voor Cue wilt gaan? Heb je gezien wat ze aan hardwarespecs opgeven??
> 
> *Recommended System Configurations*
> *PC:*
> [LIST][*]Windows XP/Vista[*]P4 3 GhZ computer[*]DirectX Video Card such as: Nvidia Geforce 6600 or higher or ATI 9800 or higher[*]Sound card with multiple sets of outputs (like the Numark DJio)[*]1 GB RAM[*]Available USB port (USB 2.0)[*]200 MB free on the hard-drive[/LIST]*Mac:*
> [LIST][*]Mac OSX 10.4.7 or higher[*]Mac/Intel Core Duo 2.0 GHz or higher[*]Sound card with multiple sets of outputs (like the Numark DJio)[*]1 GB RAM of higher[*]Available USB port (USB 2.0)[*]200 MB free on the hard-drive[/LIST]Dat is wel heel erg zwaar naar mijn idee!
> 
> Maar je kunt toch een 20 dagen trial downloaden van de Numark site of kun je dan nog niet alles doen met skins enzo? En wat kost Cue?



hoi,

mja idd momenteel ben ik nog aan testen enz met de software.
ik heb enkel nog de trial versie.
Maar heb al enkele malen op amper 2 uur tijd problemen had.
De software blijft even gangen als je beat matcht.
en sluit zicht vanzelf af. (zonder waarschuwing)
Bij pc dj gebeurt dit met waarschuwing (venster met rapport verzenden in)
Maar de muziek speelt nog voort.
dus kunt snel overgaan naar cd of zo.

al 1 na deel over cue.

de lay out is klein en onoverzichtelijk heb al dingens gehoord over de skins ook dus daar zal het ook niet op verbeteren.
kga nog weekje testen.

wat de control betreft ben ik super tevreden.
kwalitatief super sterk en heel cool look die dmc2
enige na deel.
bij zware geluid volumes en uw jog wheel staat op search of scratch
en er zit trilling op de discobar of tafel.
verdraait gij lichtjes maw doet de muziek soms heel raar.
(lichtjes voort spoelen enzz) 
de display heeft dan telkens weer oeveel procent gij dan voor gespoelt word.
en heb al 2 keer gehad dat de muziek bleef gang en eenmaal je aan de jog wheel komt speelt het liedje voort.

mits ik op verschillende locatie's draai met soms onstabiel discobar enzz.
kan dit wel eens nadeel worden.


ik zie wel na het eind van de week.

mensen met andere voorstellen of ideen welkom.

----------


## moderator

Ander voorstel dan, eigenlijk meer een verzoek. Eventjes via het forum om aan te geven dat we er zeker wel op letten:

Wil je aub meer aandacht dan geven dan je nu hebt gedaan aan je spelling.
alvast reuze bedankt namens alle lezers,

De trial van Cue loopt hier trouwens ook veelvuldig vast. Ik blijf nog even PCDJ gebruiken of voor de kleine klusjes met een paar instartjes Ableton.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Virtual DJ=Numark Cue=PCDJ VJ Gericht op gebruik van video en muziek.

DjDecks=PCDJ DEX Enkel muziek, dus ook minder cpu hongerig.

PCDJ (D1) ontwikkelt eigenlijk zelf geen software meer, aankomende Reflex wordt door gizmo labs gedaan gizmolabs.net (Is van dezelfde programmeur die ook destijds oude pcdj red maakte.)

Veel dezelfde software in een ander jasje...

----------


## RHulshof

Hallo dan,

Ik ben van plan om de HC4500 te gaan kopen in combinatie een BU4500 heeft iemand hier al ervaring mee.

Vooral het samenwerken met mp3 en Cd's lijkt mij echt geweldig maar goed ik ben dus benieuwd naar ervaringen

Grtz. Ronnie

----------


## jozef

Goeiedag,

Ik kader van grote problemen op de minidisc markt ben ik hard opzoek naar een goede oplossing. Ik kan nu meerdere shows op een avond weg zetten en alles is uitgevoerd met dubbele MD en dubbele CD of table top. De minidisc gaat er helaas uit en ik heb mijn best al moeten doen voor 500 stuks. Nu heb ik 3 opties: 1 doorgaan met MD en een nog grotere voorraad aanleggen. 2 terug gaan naar CD maar een serieus finacieele inverstering. 3 de combinatie van een HC4500 een small desktop pc en de software van ultramixer erop en een 15inch tft erbij en de CD speler.

zelf heb ik het idee bij optie 1 hoelang heb ik genoeg en de oplopende kosten van het onderhoud aan de spelers. 
Bij 2 om nou alle CD's die ik nu heb of zeg de beste daarvan 3 voudig te kopen in de winkel word ik niet echt gelukkig van. dus copieren zal het dan wel worden en dat mag weer niet. Ze zijn dan ook nog eens slecht en CD's werkt niet echt lekker vind ik. (gevoels matig dan, technisch prima)
Bij 3 heb ik altijd geroepen als de pc het draaien gaat doen mag hij ook opbouwen en afbreken!!! maarja, tijden veranderen? met zo'n controler lijkt het tenminste nog een beetje op draaien.

Misschien dat het toch optie 3 moet gaan worden en daarom ben ik benieuwd of iemand hier al ervaring heeft met die software van Ultramixer.

----------


## ralph

nog steeds niet betrouwbaar genoeg wat mij betreft, met als erg groot nadeel dat het hele spul erg veel ruimte inneemt.

Ik zit met hetzelfde dilemma als jij, nieuw rackje inrichten en tja...nu nog nieuwe MD spelers derin lijkt niet verstandig.
Ik ben me aan het orienteren op SD spelers.

Beste keus voor mij lijkt nu de Tascam SD CD combi te zijn, op de musicmesse ff mee gespeeld, kan um nog niet vinden op de Tascam site

----------


## jozef

Hoi Ralph,

Er zijn toch wel veel meer mensen met dit probleem lijkt me toch? de entertainment was groot verbruiker van de md. Dat van die ruimte heb je gelijk in, word meteen een stuk groter en vooral zwaarder. Maar ja weinig keus denk ik.
Dat van die SD lijkt me niet helemaal ideaal maar wel handig! Zal eens kijken of ik die toekan voegen aan de lijst met opties!

----------


## DJ nn

Dat een PC meer ruimte inneemt als de oude manier van doen, nee hoor
Laptopje met HD'tje of CD koffer(s)...

Dat het minder stabiel is dan CD's, begint ook sterk te verbeteren hoor (maarja het blijft meestal wel windows!)
Dus even wachten op de 19" speler (met CD combi eventueel) waar je toetsenbord en scherm aanhangt zodat je snel en goed playlists kan maken...

Investeren in MD zou ik ook niet doen, denk dat PC'tje en CD als backup nog steeds het beste is.
Maar dat is mijn mening hé.

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Dj Echelpee

> Dus even wachten op de 19" speler (met CD combi eventueel) waar je toetsenbord en scherm aanhangt zodat je snel en goed playlists kan maken...
> 
> grtzz DJ nn



Wachten hoeft niet

Die speler is er al : Pioneer MEP-7000. Toetsenbord en externe HD inpluggen en je kan er ook nog een extra scherm aanhangen. Ik vind 'em aleen aan de prijzige kant

Zelf ben ik heel erg te spreken over de Denon HD-2500. Werkt lekker, is stabiel en met de nieuwe firmware helemaal top! Deze heeft nog het voordeel dat je op de interne disc ook flink wat muziek kwijt kan

----------


## RHulshof

die pioneer lijkt me ook gaaf alleen heel erg duur zeg pffff!!

maar heeft iemand hier al ervaring met een HC-4500 in combi met een BU-4500 want dat lijkt mij super alleen ben ik die combi nog niet tegen gekomen in een winkel.

dus kan het zelf niet proberen maar dit lijkt mij wel een gouden oplossing om in mijn DJ boot te gaan gebruiken.

----------


## Korrel

> Wachten hoeft niet
> 
> Die speler is er al : Pioneer MEP-7000. Toetsenbord en externe HD inpluggen en je kan er ook nog een extra scherm aanhangen. Ik vind 'em aleen aan de prijzige kant
> 
> Zelf ben ik heel erg te spreken over de Denon HD-2500. Werkt lekker, is stabiel en met de nieuwe firmware helemaal top! Deze heeft nog het voordeel dat je op de interne disc ook flink wat muziek kwijt kan



Hmmm maar ik denk dat de HD-2500 in dit geval ook de speler is die er al is ...
Verdomd lekkere speler die mij niet lukt vast te laten lopen ...
De wieltje hebben een lekker gevoel en scratchen gaat dus lekker...
Live loopjes maken gaat easy...
Mbv een toetsenbord heel snel de nummers vinden...
De interne HD van 40 Gb is zo te wijzigen in een grotere (heb er zelf nu 160 GB in zitten, maar waarom zou je, je plugt er zo een paar externe HD's aan ....
Ook effe een stickie met muziek erop  = geen probleem ...
Kortom 1 19 inch apparaat waarin alles zit !



Ik wil iig niet meer anders (en nee ik werk niet bij Denon, ben gewoon verrukt over dit apparaat)

----------


## jozef

Ik heb ook naar de hc2500 gekeken maar ik vind de display te klein en je ziet te weining bij daglicht buiten.

Die MEP speler is erg leuk maar te moeilijk voor een blanko persoon. slecht te verhuren dus. Het zijn eigenlijk 2 cdj400 bij elkaar. Wat het voor onze eigen show wel weer intressant maakt!

Het word toch waarschijnlijk de hc4500 met de bu4500 en een laptop. Over de software ben ik nog niet helemaal uit. BPM ziet er leuk uit en is veel te duur vind ik. virtual dj is leuk als je nog lekker jong bent..*zucht* :Stick Out Tongue: 
En de laatste gegadigde is Traktor3 die werk voor mij tot nu het lekkerst te veel functie maar we overzichtelijk.

Zijn er nog meer mensen hier die ervaring hebben met Traktor?

----------


## DJ nn

Zelf heb ik BPM, maar heb ook tijdje met traktor gerotzooid (al een oudere versie ondertussen).
Vond het ook leuk werken, zitten inderdaad hoop frutseltjes in, maar vind het verder zeker een leuk programma (als BPM inderdaad geen optie is, want betere zoekfunctie heb ik nog niet gevonden)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## RHulshof

BPM is inderdaad erg goed ik gebruik het nu in combinatie met een Touch screen werkt leuk alleen niet optimaal helaas.

het is wel een demo versie van BPM maar zeker wel een sterk programma.

binnen kort krijg ik mijn nieuwe speeltje binnen de Pioneer MEP-7000.

----------


## jozef

Goededag,

De kogel is door de kerk, de eerste set met de hc4500 en bu4500 zijn binnen en de test laptop met xp en traktor werkt ook goed!

Ik heb nu 2 laptop's speciaal voor de controler en traktor maar die draaien onder vista. 
Nu heb ik een probleem die ik echt nergens terug kan vinden. In het midi sectie moet traktor automatisch de midi interface vinden maar ik heb tot nu, zeg ruim 1,5 dag later nog steeds niet gevonden. ik word rustig aan al helemaal gestoord! 
Ik heb al diverse dingen geprobeerd, hc4500 update naar 1005, de minder legale versie traktor vervangen door de ogrinele versie met orginele key, alles verwijderd en opnieuw geinstalleerd. 
Geluid komt wel door en traktor zelf werkt prima(asio is dus goed). Ik krijg dus geen leven uit de controler en ook in traktor gaat het lampje voor midi niet branden dus het is een fout.

wie o wie kan me helpen want ik zie het echt niet meer en ben ten einde raad!

----------


## jozef

het is gelukt. driver gaf toch nog steeds de problemen.

----------


## DJ nn

Heb pas nog een ander programma ontdekt dat "full" compatibel is met de denon-controller...
UltraMixer DJ Software | Professional Digital DJ Solution for Windows, Mac OS X and Linux

Ziet er voor het geld best leuke software uit.

Heeft ook bets leuke archief-functie erinzitten.

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## arthursprong

> het is gelukt. driver gaf toch nog steeds de problemen.



Beste Jozef,

Ik ben nu toch benieuwd hoe traktor werkt met de hc4500.. ik gebruik de hc4500 nu zelf een maand of 5 en heb diverse programma's uitgeprobeerd..

Inmiddels werk ik met reflex.. prima ondersteuning van de HC4500 (na diverse updates) alleen vrij beperkt (geen mogelijkheden om bv flanger toe te voegen aan het programma) en vreselijke playlist/archief functie (om een track te draaien moet deze eerst worden toegevoegd aan het archief en ook nog eens gescand worden door de software, even door je mappen bladeren zit er niet in)

Virtual Dj, (werkt inmiddels stabiel na denon firmware update en asio update) maar niet alle functies op de controller werken zoals je van een denon gewend bent... (voornamelijk effecten gaan knullig)

PCDJ Dex, vind het programma vrij onoverzichtelijk, druk en blijft toch vastlopen.

BPM studio vind ik gewoon te duur en na wat probeersels van internet gedownload te hebben vind ik t ook niet fijn werken.

Dus na dit alles ben ik benieuwd naar:

Traktor..  voor traktor kon ik dus geen goede mapping file vinden en traktor biedt van zichzelf geen native ondersteuning voor de hc4500.
Van het programma zelf ben ik erg gecharmeerd en daarom ben ik benieuwd of je alle functies van de hc4500 kan benutten?

Alvast hartelijk bedankt!

----------


## arthursprong

[LEFT]Vandaag gevonden:[/LEFT]

[LEFT]HC4500 Mapping file voor Virtual DJ / PCDJ VJ met handleiding!![/LEFT]

[LEFT]heb t uitgeprobeerd op VDJ... werkt echt super![/LEFT]

[LEFT]is hier te downloaden:[/LEFT]

[LEFT]http://www.infoterra.gr/temp/HC4500F.zip

edit:

meer er over lezen: DN HC-4500 Custom Mapper Plug-in FINAL Version is out! - PCDJ[/LEFT]

----------


## jozef

> Traktor.. voor traktor kon ik dus geen goede mapping file vinden en traktor biedt van zichzelf geen native ondersteuning voor de hc4500.
> Van het programma zelf ben ik erg gecharmeerd en daarom ben ik benieuwd of je alle functies van de hc4500 kan benutten?



Hoi Arthur,

De mapping file die je kan vinden op diverse site's en is idd niet helemaal goed en optimaal maar ik ben al bezig met hem aan te passen alleen is het ongelovelijk veel werk... De jog knop blijft branden op deck b en ik wil dat mijn cue knop blijft branden zolang hij op cue staat. de led bij de draai knoppen heb ik nu ook werkend maar al met al moet ik nog veel doen. in de oudere mapping deed de pitch slider mee lopen en bleef vast staan tot je op de waarde tercht kwam met je schuif. Bij deze versie springt de waarde meteen op nul als je de schuif beweegt en dat is irritant! 
Het gaat niet lang meer duren voordat ze de file uit gaan brengen die native gaat ondersteunen dus daar wacht ik rustig op. 
Ik vind het een super programma, de dvd erbij is goed en duidelijk en je kan er ontzettend veel mee!
Ik heb ook nog wel ff de tijd want ik moet nog ruim 3000 nummers met de hand van MD afhalen via Audacity en omzetten naar mp3... en daarna nog eens 13000... (hele diepe zucht...) (weet iemand een betere manier?) 

Ultra mixer heb ik ook geprobeerd maar die werkt volledig op java en dat trekt eigenlijk teveel cpu voor het mooie maar ook dat vind ik een mooi programma. Java is redelijk stabiel maar ik ben altijd bang voor die updates..

PCDJ met al hun versies ga ik niet eens meer proberen. Ziet er niet mooi uit en tis al helemaal kansloos dat ze zo laat zijn met een goede versie en dan zal het mij een zorg zijn waar dat probleem ligt! Dat is wel mijn mening hoor, dus voel je niet aan gevallen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Groetjes Ruud

----------


## arthursprong

Hoi Ruud,

bedankt voor je antwoord.. hier was ik zelf ook al tegen aan gelopen. ik heb inderdaad ook gelezen dat Native in de tweede helft van 2008 de HC4500 volledig zou integreren in traktor 3.4... even geduld nog maar dan. Zelf de aanpassingen in de mapping file maken zoals jij nu doet ben ik helaas niet voor in de wieg gelegd.

voorlopig werk ik nog even met de phantom file voor VDJ.. tot nu toe levert die mij t beste resultaat. Alleen flanger e.d. is niet met de jog te regelen zoals op de gewone cd spelers van denon helaas... maar goed, ik ben al blij dat er vooruitgang is.

voor je midi probleem heb ik even gezocht.. daar is een oplossing voor.. namelijk NetMD

meer info vind je hier:
MDcenter.nl - alles wat je over MiniDisc weten wilt!

hiermee kan je md's via usb digitaal op je pc zetten. net als t rippen van cd's dus.

Groetjes,
Arthur

----------


## jozef

Arthur,

Ondertussen heb ik de file een beetje aangepast en werkt de knop jog op deck b weer goed, de Cue led werkt nu ook zoals ik hem wil hebben. Wanneer er een song automatisch geladen word dan blijven de led cue en play uit. wanneer je hem scherp gaat zetten dan gaat cue branden. Bij cue in gedrukt gaat cue knipperen en play branden. bij play drukken gaat natuurlijk de cue weer uit.

De pitch slider heb ik ook aan gepast. die springt niet meer.

De led bij de rotarie knop brand.

De scratch platter op deck b staat nu gelijk aan a. en de spin werkt wat beter.

Als je intresse hebt wil ik het filetje wel door mailen. kan je het zelf proberen. 

Verder ben ik nog opzoek naar de adressen van een aantal knoppen. het is me nog niet helemaal duidelijk hoe dat verdeelt zit in de hc4500 en hoe traktor dat vertaald met zijn A1 t/m G1 en dat maal 7 gelul (dacht ik)... iemand die me dat uit kan leggen?

Grtz Ruud

----------


## dj kevin kd

ik heb vraag over de serato live software.
ik heb me deze aangeschaft.

alles werk tot nu toe perfect.
leuke en eenvoudige software juist beetje klein kwa tekst weergave.

maar ik heb vraag over het volgende.
2 technics sl1200 zijn aangesloten aan de serato.
maar de ene technics (left player gaat tot +14 % pitch bereik en de andere technics (right player) gaat tot 8 % pitch bereik.
eerst dacht ik dat dit aan de software lag en dit ergens kon instellen maar ik vind dit niet terug.

onder tussen verplaatste ik men draai tafels en verandere ik ook van kant met de kabels .
de left player wordt de right player en nu is dus de right player die tot 14 % pitch bereik gaat.
Dus dit zou dan eigelijk aan de draaitafel zelf liggen.
kan dit bij een technics sl1200 ? 
de pitch slider gaat toch maar tot 8 %.
of kun je dit toch ergens veranderen en zoja waar en hoe doe je dit ?

of is het toch de software ?

vgr

----------


## sdtchavez

Vraagje...

Ik heb sinds vandaag een dn-hc4500 in mijn bezit...

Na alles correct te hebben aangsloten, en hem te hebben geïnstalleerd, vindt mijn pc, het apparaat terug, werkend, en als ik in ultra mixer het apparaat wil configureren is het zogezegd niet aangesloten.

Ik heb de source, "pc" gekozen, maar zelf met de reflex kreeg ik telkens op msn display, "link" wanneer ik iets indrukte.

Can someone please help me?

----------


## ronald01

Ik ben sinds gisteren in het bezit van bovengenoemde denon apparatuur.
Nu wil ik deze op mijn laptop (met vista) en de software van OtsDJ gaan draaien. Ik alleen de controller niet aan de gang. Heb alles geslecteerd in de software, maar op een of andere manier is er via de laptop geen verrbinding met de control althans dat denk ik. Als ik de usb aansluit zegt de pc wel dat de nieuwe hardware is geinstaleerd maar krijg er nisk uit.
Als ik een liedje selecteer in de software gaat ie meteen naar de mixer en wordt de controller omzeilt.

Kan iemand mij op weg helpen om de spullen aan het draaien te krijgen.

Alvast bedankt voor de moeite en eventuele tips!!!

----------


## dj-nick

ik heb ook een hc 4500 gekocht. hij werkt wel maar als ik hem op de computer aan sluit dan komt op het scherm van de hc4500 in het klein pc. als je dan op een knop drukt dan komt er ook op het scherm link.  dat springt aan en uit als je op een knop drukt 


alvast bedankt om het te lezen en als je weet wat het is laat het me dan maar weten .


mvg,
nick

----------


## laserguy

Ik weet wat het is: door een gebrek aan punten en komma's krijg ik kop noch staart aan je vraag!!

----------


## zjeten

Hallo,
Ik heb een hc4500 gekocht van denon met de bijhorende traktor software le versie.
De controller bedient de software maar ik krijg geen audio uit de dn hc 4500 en er komt geen informatie op de display's van de denon.
Ligt dit aan de le versie van traktor of heb ik niet de juiste software geinstaleerd?
Dank bij voorbaat,
Jeffrey

----------


## Dimi

ik denk dat je de configuratie in traktor na moet kijken, geen idee of deze tijdens installeren al helemaal klaar is voor de 4500. Denk aan de audio settings, controller, etc.

----------

